# Does a 32DD nursing bra for under $25 exist?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm stuck with nursing tanks right now because I can't find one, and it is too hot for a nursing tank and a shirt! Everything I'm coming up with in a DD starts at 34DD.


----------



## MommaWojo (May 22, 2010)

I don't have any help to offer but i just wanted to say you aren't alone..I'm the same size and never have luck... I did find a 34dd at jcpennys for $20... you might give that a try...
Good luck!!


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you looked on ebay? Not that they're the best quality but I found some very inexpensive bras on there. I mean, like $6. They're not great but they're manageable and work fine for me (44C). Not sure if they have 32DD but it's worth a shot. I totally get the whole nursing tank-I'm having to be very cautious of yeast rashes under my breasts from sweating in the nursing tanks as the seam around the chest is so thick. I'm constantly changing from one bra to the next to let them air dry and keep my skin as dry as possible. Hope you find one that works!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have any sewing skills, or a friend who does? I have a neighbor who wears a 32 DD (although not nursing) and she buys 34 DD's and I just take them in a bit on the sides and a tiny bit in the back and they fit her perfectly. I don't even cut off the extra fabric, I literally just pinch a tiny bit and sew it to make it a bit tighter.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

It does exists. Yes! Breastfeeding makes and sells them. It's there size 2++. There website is not really functional. It was yesbreastfeeding.com. They do sell bras mainly to other sellers, so you can find them you just have to look around. We have a breastfeeding store in town in the back of a postal store and they carried them.

Through the website or independent sellers the price is 19.95. It's soft and comfortable, sports syle. Since they are so hard to find, I have just two identical bras and I've lived in them for over a year now. I would love something more fitted with more support, but I get so frustrated looking for a bra to fit. I'm a 30D, so I totally understand. I'm jealous every time I see cheap bras in Walmart/Target and they do not come close to my size.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

there actually might be something in your size in this nursing bra clearance . Maybe not under $25 but still much less than usual. Hope that size is there!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

I just had crazy good luck at a Hanes Outlet store. The size I would wear in another bra was nothing like the size I wear with them, but they fit and were like $17 each.


----------

